# Free subscription to Nut & Volts, and Halloween tutorial issue.



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Decide a free offer that also gets you a Halloween prop tutorial magazine issue is worth posting here too.

Here is a link to get a free (no cc required) 3 month trial subscription to Nut & Volts digital version. This will also get you the September Halloween tutorial issue. http://hauntcon.com/2014/07/get-a-fr...olts-magazine/


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

corrected link 
http://hauntcon.com/2014/07/get-a-free-three-month-subscription-to-nuts-and-volts-magazine/

also "Your first Issue will be the November, 2014 Issue."


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

DeltaGirl said:


> corrected link
> http://hauntcon.com/2014/07/get-a-free-three-month-subscription-to-nuts-and-volts-magazine/
> 
> also "Your first Issue will be the November, 2014 Issue."



Yeah, I got the same info about my first issue. The only issue I'm interested in is the Halloween prop issue.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

To check it again I just signed up using another name etc. Got the email saying first issue with be November.
That email also has a link to the Halloween current (Sept) issue. In your confirmation email, look for a line saying:
Please click here to access the current issue.
http://nutsvolts.texterity.com/nutsvolts/current

Sorry about the damaged link, I first posted this in Announcements / Press Releases then thought it might be found faster in here.
But when I copied the post over only the visible part of the link got copied.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

BobbyA said:


> To check it again I just signed up using another name etc. Got the email saying first issue with be November.
> That email also has a link to the Halloween current (Sept) issue. In your confirmation email, look for a line saying:
> Please click here to access the current issue.
> http://nutsvolts.texterity.com/nutsvolts/current
> ...


Thanks for posting this Bobby. Worked for me.


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

thanks for sharing. Just signed up to grab the Halloween issue. I see our man Halstaff has been busy.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes Steve really stepped up and added a lot to the issue. He has a big animatronic build in Servo magazine (out soon ?) as well.
Halloween is built upon the contributions of many. Since these are the busiest months for many haunters all the authors were very generous with their time.


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Yup, had the chance to spend time with him at ScareLA, and he was stressing about meeting the Servo mag deadline.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

cant wait to see what they have ... thx

amk


----------

